

The Pac-Man Dossier – Meet the Ghosts (2009) - parennoob
http://home.comcast.net/~jpittman2/pacman/pacmandossier.html#Chapter_4

======
based2
[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669924/steve-jobs-almost-
named-...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669924/steve-jobs-almost-named-the-
imac-the-macman-until-this-guy-stopped-him)

[http://tkc8800.com/Images/Mac_128k/disks/Img/MacMan.png](http://tkc8800.com/Images/Mac_128k/disks/Img/MacMan.png)

~~~
0x0
Why does that fastcodesign site request JS access to my geolocation?!

------
stestagg
I remember using this site for developing a game for the little printer :).

[https://github.com/stestagg/printman/blob/master/printman/ga...](https://github.com/stestagg/printman/blob/master/printman/game.py)

------
danjayh
I would like to point out that this link takes you to what is only the last
_quarter_ of this massive site dedicated to Pac-Man. Wow.

